# Question for those who have owned Kuhli Loaches



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Alright so as you can probably tell from my signature im big into a) snails, and b) shrimp. I intend to eventualy keep kuhli loaches in my 20 gallon tank, and was wondering (because ive heard mixed opinions on this) whether or not kuhli loaches will eat my snails. If you have kept kuhli loaches with snails could you tell me what kind of snails and what happened with them? I dont care about pond snails, they reproduce fast and are easy and cheap to replace, however apple snails, nerite snails, and Sulawesi Snails (http://www.planetinverts.com/sulawesi_snails.html)(for those unfamiliar with Sulawasei snails, the site I would be purchasing them from says they are on average 3" long) arent either, so I was curious if these snails would be safe from the hungry mouths of a pack of Kuhli loaches or if they would be devoured as well.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Im also interested to hear how they react to trumpets as well


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I doubt kuhlis will eat snails, big or small, honestly. They are pretty tiny. I don't think they CAN eat anything but the tiniest snails. 
We had some common pond snails in our loach tank, but they were probably devoured by the bigger loaches (and the pea puffers that were in there at the time).


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

your snails should be fine, the khulis have a very small mouth and head so i would say just keep and eye on the snails and watch for any kind of violence but it should be just fine.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I would be real happy if they did eat snails, but alas they do not eat evwn the smallest ones unless I crush them first. they much prefer shrimp pellets.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

alright, that prety much answers my question so thank you to all of the people how commented


----------

